# Most effective marketing channel?



## Yahmed2 (Dec 11, 2017)

Hey guys, which marketing channel fosters the most growth in sales for you? 

In my experience, SEO was effective but Im looking for more ways.


----------



## jhonlara (Dec 19, 2017)

SEO is the best and effective for marketing.


----------



## brushyourideas (Oct 18, 2016)

Hello,

SEO and social media are best marketing techniques. Some basic things will also help business to market. Check it out below.

1. Before Marketing, Find Best Printer Options
2. Try to cover wholesale market
3. Give free T-shirt to store & Companies
4. Be one stop solutions
5. Influence in Local communities by participating in discussion/events
6. Email marketing

Thanks


----------



## formcor (Feb 9, 2017)

Most effective marketing channel, is depend on our product or services in which your are dealing. For instance, if you want to deal with international cosmetic brand and you are selling that product in local market. So nobody will interested. 

If you're selling that product via social media and give demo of product through Video promotion, then you will able to generate more revenue.


----------



## mcronie626 (Nov 16, 2016)

Hey, first thing is what you are selling, are you generating traffic or selling something, before you take decision, think about your goal towards marketing. 

There are number of social media marketing channels, but most effective are Facebook, Instagram, Pinterest

If your business is related to eCommerce then no other than Facebook and Instagram, it gives you number of targeting option to target your customer, Try it once then see the results. it will increase the visibility as well business growth. 

Hope this will help you!
Thanks!


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

I think the most effective marketing channel depends largely on who your customer is (where they look to buy or just hang out) and to a smaller extend, your own marketing talents. Some business people thrive on social sites while others are better with SEO. Some customers are driven to sites through social sites (e.g. hear about a site first on YouTube) while others prefer the organic search results.


----------



## kevincook (Dec 5, 2017)

You can try SEO with somehow google AdWords with Shopping campaign types


----------



## bewulf (May 18, 2018)

Social media presence. Promote on social media as much as you can.


----------



## TieDyeShirts (Jul 5, 2018)

SEO is the cheapest way but you have to be very patient too.


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

TieDyeShirts said:


> SEO is the cheapest way but you have to be very patient too.


In terms of marketing, SEO is a a loose term, meaning nothing in particular. The same apply for the "marketing channel". These are just catchphrases used by online marketing sales people. 

Market research is the only thing that works. Find out what people are actually buying, OR find out what people will want to buy once they see it.


----------



## lankmastaflex (Jun 11, 2018)

Something that works well if you are starting up is local markets. Just apply for some cheap markets for like 50 bucks for a weekend. Show up with your sample products so you get to show people in person and take orders. On a good day if you get some large orders it could make you thousands.

Just an idea that I've seen work.


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

lankmastaflex said:


> Something that works well if you are starting up is local markets. Just apply for some cheap markets for like 50 bucks for a weekend. Show up with your sample products so you get to show people in person and take orders. On a good day if you get some large orders it could make you thousands.
> 
> Just an idea that I've seen work.


 This does work... but most people are too snob to go to markets.
I made over £50,000 on my second year at university, just by selling t-shirts for £7 and hoodies for £15 to students. OK that's not really "a market", but it's not that much different. Any place with a lot of people will do. Some people just wanted one or two shirts, but then there were many groups that just realized they could have their own hoodies. I even had a lot of orders to print uniforms for local businesses. I never found out who was giving them my number...but hey I didn't care. Those were my early days... I moved away from retail soon after.


----------



## lucycarter (Jun 17, 2019)

Beside SEO, there are plenty of ways you can market your brand. It includes:
1. Social Media Optimization using platforms like Facebook, Instagram, Reddit etc
2. Newspaper Advertising
3. Flyers
4. Attending events and trade shows
5. Distribute giveaways
6. Running PPC.


----------



## SnowWolf (Sep 18, 2018)

Let me just ring in here. SEO is the foundation of your online business, but beyond that you need to know where your target audience is. Marketing to the masses will only dry up your bank account. Social media is the best place to start promoting the brand to your target audiences, but again, maybe your audience is more on instagram than facebook or vice versa. Bottom line, you will have to do some research on this to know where and when you'll get the best bang for your ad dollars.


----------



## LancerFlorida (Mar 20, 2018)

Channels in my definition are things like Amazon, Facebook, Etsy, Ebay.
SEO and Social Media are activities which can prove to be very important but are not channels. I will say SEO has a lot to do with being found on YouTube with paying.

Actionable direction comes from asking questions. What are you selling? Who do you think is going to buy it? Are you marketing to the citizen consumer or to business and other printing organizations. If your answer is "I am selling to everyone!" we have a problem.

Better information will result in information more likely to be actionable.


----------



## SnowWolf (Sep 18, 2018)

LancerFlorida said:


> ... Social Media are activities which can prove to be very important but are not channels.


I disagree. While to the average end user social media is an activity. To a business, it's a vehicle to promote their brand. Wherever metrics are involved, and ad dollars are spent it stands to be recognized as a marketing channel. And aside from branding, it can also serve as a customer support channel with the use of closed groups that are set up by the business.


----------



## SeeingDouble (Jul 25, 2019)

All of the channels can be highly effective if you know what you're doing.

SEO is often the most consistent and allows you to gather data which can be used to retarget on Facebook and Instagram. YouTube organic reach is currently high and you may be surprised what posting vlogs/videos of your shop can do. Of course then redirecting back to your website.

If you want to grow fast Facebook ads can work wonders if you get the creative right and do enough split testing.


----------



## SKGael (May 19, 2021)

Ads on social media are a very good way to increase the sales, also SEO has a very important role if you want your product to be found by customers. These are the main tools which most of the marketing companies are using, to promote different things or to make them to be found easier. This is mainly the main goal of PAN Digital Marketing, to make the customers able to find what they need in the most efficient way, which makes the both sides more satisfied, and everyone is happy at the very end.


----------



## CarolynVJ (May 6, 2021)

SEO is the best way.
Try SEO with some ads in the network, the best mix.


----------

